# San Jose Retriever Club



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

For Open competitors, judge Terry Rotschafer could not make it out of Minneapolis due to snowstorm. He is being replaced by Steve Kompf. Thank you Steve!


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Are there any up dates on how the trials going?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Qual finished today but I don't know any placings except 1st went to Stacey Thompson and Wego.

The Amateur finished the first series today. Unofficial partial callbacks are:
1,3,4,7,8,9,10,12,17,19,20,23,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,36,38,40,42,43,44,47,48,49,50. They gave partial callbacks as they had a long wait for one handler whose dog(s) might have been added to the callbacks after I left

I heard that the Open scrapped a couple of tests and got a very late start. They did not finish the first series (which I heard was an interrupted triple) tonight.


----------



## dlmorin (Sep 12, 2008)

Call backs to am not correct


----------



## jrrichar (Dec 17, 2013)

2nd place in the Qual went to John Schulte with Carson, congrats!!


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

dlmorin said:


> Call backs to am not correct


Do you have the correct call backs


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Q results:
1st, #16 Wego Stacey Tompson 
2nd, #7 Carson John Schulte
3rd, #3 Bond Michael Moore
4th, #8 Rudy Jane Patopea
RJ, #17, Chloe Darin Quigley


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any news on the Open ?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur results:
1st Free Michael Moore
2nd Oouks Peter Mursepp
3rd Hawkeye Michael Moore
4th Chet Chris Robles
RJ Mozart Marilyn Dahlheim
JAMS #10, # 49


----------



## zydecogator (Aug 21, 2008)

Congratulations to all the Amateur placements, especially the Northwest Pacific contingent: Peter and Oouks and Marilyn and Mozart.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Open Callbacks to the 4th (Unofficial)

15, 18, 20, 22, 31, 34, 39, 41, 46, 47, 54, 56 and 63.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Results posted on EE. 
Thank you very much judges, and all our friends who helped us.


----------

